# Rottie Boys Photo shoot



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Here are a couple of random pictures from a recent photo shoot.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow! What handsome guys! That first photo is so adorable.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> Wow! What handsome guys! That first photo is so adorable.


Thanks. They definitely like to sing and will do it with a bit of urging.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

They are so handsome  great photos


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Little Wise Owl said:


> They are so handsome  great photos



Thanks, I love them and they make good subjects for photos...IMO.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice looking dogs. 

I haven't seen many posts from you lately; good to hear from you.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Really great photos. Such a handsome pair!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Rotties are such majestic dogs. Beautiful!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful boys! Such shiny coats and expressive faces, I love rottis.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks all, it was fun playing with them. Their personalities show through for sure.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

there's those handsome boys!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Beautiful! <3 <3 <3


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

nice looking dogs. they sing on command, that's great. before we decided on a GSD we gave serious
consideration to Rotties.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow on the first one,and gorgeous shots all around.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I think they are pretty cute too but I am partial. It is weird because Oliver is a screwy looking dog for the most part but he just shows his screwy personality in every shot and it is his personality that is so special. 
Here are a couple more shots.












Carsten not enjoying his Christmas in July photo shoot. ha ha


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I love the first the picture. 

Your dogs are seriously gorgeous. Their so expressive in the pictures.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful photos! That first one is so awesome! I am in love <3


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

What gorgeous boys!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I sure love them and they are fun to work with. Photography is made easy when the dog knows the simple "sit, stay" command. ha ha


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Stunners! LOVE that first one


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! I just love them.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

more great shots!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

In this one you can see how Carsten takes his career as a Rottweiler model so very seriously.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Killing you all with photos of my boys... we haven't been around much so we are making up for time.




Still my fave


----------

